# Very Itchy!



## mikhal (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Lately, my 8 year old Golden, Sara, has been itching herself like crazy.
To the point where she is making several spots on her face scab over from bleeding. It's not just her face, she itches right behind her front legs with her hind paws. Also, if I start rubbing her lower back, she starts moving her rear leg as if she was itching... tell me "that's the spot!"

This started a month or more ago, but seems to be getting worse.
I'm not sure what it is.

2 months ago, I started her on Fish Oil and Vitamin C.
1 month ago, we switched her morning food from Eukanuba Naturally Wild to Blue Buffalo (Eukanuba Naturally Wild had a recall).
(Her evening food remains the same -- Eukanuba Adult Large Breed.)

I've stopped her Fish Oil and Vitamin C from this weekend... if it doesn't stop the itching... could it be her new Blue Buffalo food? But I seem to recall she started itching before the Blue Buffalo.

I haven't seen her this itchy before! Any ideas??

Thanks,

Mikhal


----------



## Jenna (Aug 21, 2010)

So you're feeding her both Blue Buffalo and Eukanabu. . . It sounds like allergies, but I still wouldn't mix foods.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Has she be tested for thyroid? Was it the $40 in office test of the $100 send-away test?
Your avatar picture is small, but she looks to have a different coat- kinda fuzzy....dogs with thyroid conditions can have odd looking/feeling coats...
As has been stated here before by respected members - often even if a dog is having an allergic reaction to food...the root cause can be thyroid...
Any flea troubles? Some dogs are super sensitive and a few bites are all it takes to start a cascade of histamine reaction...
Does she swim a lot? She may not be getting dry to the skin..which can be the perfect environment for itchy hotspots.
Does she play with puppies or dogs that like to bite at her face? ( playful nip can turn to a hotspot rather quickly and the sides of the face are classic hotspot locations.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Check the other recent threads with scratchy and itchy. More often atopy is from allergic reactions other than food--fleas first, then seasonal type allergies. Check with your vet because there are medications that can help maybe a different flea control or even steroids.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger's been itching like mad lately too. Not sure what his deal is - but he too is making his face bleed in spots from too much scratching. I think it's seasonal for him - autumn is a hard time for his skin and coat. If he's not better in a few weeks, I'll take him in to the vet's to get some tests run.


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

Ian'sgran said:


> Check the other recent threads with scratchy and itchy. More often atopy is from allergic reactions other than food--fleas first, then seasonal type allergies. Check with your vet because there are medications that can help maybe a different flea control or even steroids.


Ditto. All three of mine scratch this time of year. Frequent washing seems to help a lot with my bunch; after they've played in our meadow I will often just rinse them off with the hose, but twice a week I'll break out the Mane n Tail shampoo. With Barley especially, if I don't stay on top of it he'll need a touch of prednisone to stop the scratching long enough for the scabs to heal.

One recommendation: keep a journal of conditions and allergens week by week. (Most local weather services track "pollen days" on their webpages.) When you have enough data to prove or disprove a seasonal element, it helps the vet make an accurate diagnosis.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Trust me, I feel your pain! My Charlie has been a scratching machine all summer long. In all my reading up on canine allergies, it seems that even if a dog has never shown allergy symptoms before, they can just show up out of the blue. I would definitely take her to the vet to get some meds for relief, especially since she is scratching herself until she bleeds.  My vet gave me Temaril P which was a miracle worker for Charlie. Also, if she hasn't had thyroid testing done, I would do that as well just to rule that out for sure. 

Good luck!! It's a real heartbreaker to watch your sweetheart itch and scratch so much.  

Candace


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mikhal*

Mikhal

Hope you find the answer for sweet Sara.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike's starting to itch more now too, which I'm sure is seasonal allergies. He does have food allergies too, but he's on a kibble for them. You can give her benadryl to get her through this particular allergy season, which I believe is 'grass'.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora's been struggling with the itchies too. I find bathing her in micro-tek and massaging it into her skin for 5 minutes REALLY helps. Give it a try!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My KayCee was allergtic to pine and live oak pollen, bermuda grass, mold and fleas and would develop itches--and hot spots. However, unlike most cases, her allergies seem to be not as bad as she got older.

When she was itching really bad I gave her benadryl That did really hep.It is reccomended they get the 25 mg per 25 pounds and since she was right at 79, I did give her the 3, which my vet said was okay to do. 

As a side note, I some times start to tich so bad it drives me nuts--and no reason for it. I take benadryl and it does stop my itching.


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Harley started to itch his face ,until it bleeds in areas ,I have used vetericyn spray but no help ,can I use Benadryl lotion to help reduce the itching so that it can heal ?? Thanks to. All for any input ,my boy Harley is a 95 lb golden 15 months old and soon to be nuetred ,thank good ( no change in food or treats ) I do live in the mountains


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Fattner said:


> Harley started to itch his face ,until it bleeds in areas ,I have used vetericyn spray but no help ,can I use Benadryl lotion to help reduce the itching so that it can heal ?? Thanks to. All for any input ,my boy Harley is a 95 lb golden 15 months old and soon to be nuetred ,thank good ( no change in food or treats ) I do live in the mountains


I'd start a new thread asking about this, but if your dog has open wounds from itching so much I would recommend seeing a vet before they get infected.

It could be a hot spot, which are prominent in goldens and just nasty things, not to be messed around with. Hot spots can be a result of multiple irritants, be it fleas, seasonal allergies, food allergies, etc.


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Going to take my boy to the vet today ,he acts normal but the hot spot has in larged and he keeps itching it and bleeds ,I feel bad cuz these beautiful dogs depend on us to do the right thing and I'm only a dumb human !! I will post later on Harley's condition !! Now if you ask him ,he will say " let play " wow these dogs have such a great attitude!! We need to learn from them!!!


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Will my poor pup does have an infection ,vet shaved his area ( one side of this face and some neck) ,gave him an injection of both a steroid and antibiotic and pills of a antibiotic for 7/10 days and advised my to keep it clean and just use either vetricene or peroxide/water and keep him from itching ( lol ) . We tried the cone of shame but that just draws attention to the area and he goes whack !! Got to love the goldens right !! I'm watching him and stopping any itching with distractions . Weighted my boy in at 98 lbs ,even the vet said he seems to be a very special boy !! I told the doc ,I could've told you that !!! Lol keep you guys posted on his recovery . Harley sends his love to all !!


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Will I tried to hold off on the e coller ,but he just keeps itching the face without me looking ,so I got the soft e coller Velcro style ,man poor Harley hates it a even growls at me !!,grumpy for sure .it took few hours for him to settle dwn ,so I don't want to keep fighting with him taking the collar off and on ,so how long should he ware it ,until his condition is improved or completely gone ? I hate seeing him this way ,poor boy


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Mr Hot Spot !! Grumpy boy !!


----------

